# Had a baby!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey All,

some of you might notice i have been MIA for about the last week or so. Well i have been very busy with my new work but i had a BABY boy born on Wed 2:52pm . We are VERY excited and very tired lol.

His name is Tylan Carter 

He was born very healthy at 8lb 9oz

We are very excited and very fortunate that all went well. We just got home last night and have been extremely busy with him.

I will likely make it on only very shortly to handle any important stuff as you can imagine im busy with the little one and work.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

congrats man! take it easy, your not getting caught up on your sleep any time soon!


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Awesome bro it's the best thing in the world just enjoy every second as they really grow way too fast.
Congrats and enjoy the chest time while watching tv


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats! He's very cute. You do good work! 
Alot of work at first but well worth it. They grow fast for sure.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats Shawn....


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations! And, he is a gorgeous baby! Welcome to the world, Tylan Carter!


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats Shawn!!!!!!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats Shawn!


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Congrats Shawn.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

congrats! you got a rare not ugly baby, be proud! mine looked like an old man


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow.... congrats!!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Shawn, he's beautiful. Amazing how much time they require from you eh? Enjoy it, they grow up fast. My second is already 4 months old.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Shawn !


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Congratulations to the both of you, and your families! Iam sure everyone is excited with the current news.All the best !


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Shawn Congrats, he looks great and what a cool name.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Good work, Shawn . Hopefully you can raise him to be a true aquatic addict !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats 

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Shawn! He's cute. Nice name - TLC.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations Shawn, beautiful baby boy.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations Shawn.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

A big beautiful boy ...congratulations to you & your wife!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Great news! Congratulations!!


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

congrats sean how about a nice boston bruins stanley cup baby clothes for ya


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats Shawn. Beautiful.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> congrats sean how about a nice boston bruins stanley cup baby clothes for ya


lol Bubba, you are too funny dude....a dozen times his name was spelled "Shawn" on this thread alone. Only you would go and spell it "sean" after that ya dork lol btw send my "big poster of the bruins with the cup" along with the baby clothes, I could probably sell that at the auction :bigsmile:


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

congrats


is it your first one?


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone, much appreciated  

Yes it's "my" first, but i have raised my wives daughter since she was about 14 months old , so not really my first if that makes sence  

Just resting one more then day back to work.


----------



## saltwaterfish (Mar 7, 2011)

Congrats ! very lovely baby, my friend also had a baby recently


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats Shawn! I'm very happy to hear that everything went well. Your son looks really beautiful 

I am now a dad too btw. My son is exactly 1 month old right now (same reason I've been inactive in BCA).


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Congratulations my friend. He's beautiful (or should I say very handsome). I'm sure that he'll be a great bundle of joy for both of you. Again, congrats. I know being Felicia's (and now Isabella's) father is my favourite part of my life.

Is there anything you need for your son? 

Anthony


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> Congrats Shawn! I'm very happy to hear that everything went well. Your son looks really beautiful
> 
> I am now a dad too btw. My son is exactly 1 month old right now (same reason I've been inactive in BCA).


Congrats to you too My girl was born June 22. Looks like lots of BCA summer of 2011 babies eh?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations Shawn. You'll find that boys are very different than girls when they get to be about 2. As I'm finding out.


----------



## Elmo (Apr 21, 2010)

OY ! 
What a cutie ... Congrats to you and the misses


----------



## Elmo (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Congratulations Shawn. You'll find that boys are very different than girls when they get to be about 2. As I'm finding out.


You are not kidding ... with a house full of girls and one boy, I'd have to agree

and Congrats again. eh!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats ya stud.


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations Well Done

Enjoy it bro it goes way too fast.


I like his name


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

Congratulations! He's a cutie.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Congrats to you too My girl was born June 22. Looks like lots of BCA summer of 2011 babies eh?


My son was born on June 22nd too :bigsmile:
Congrats for your new baby Anthony. You are very lucky to have two girls :lol:


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Congratz on the new addition!!!
My cousin just welcomed a son to his family too a few weeks back, I finally got to hold him on Sunday evening.

Good job on the handsome lil guy.



neven said:


> congrats! you got a rare not ugly baby, be proud! mine looked like an old man


LMFAO!!!
That's what I said to my cousin too!!!
:lol:


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

congratulations!


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! say goodbye to sleep, for a while


----------

